# New beetle focal



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello my name is Ludo ,I'm french and I'm pleased to be on this forum

New beetle:
-7990 Alpine F1 Status
-PXA-H900
-processor phase B12 DBS isophase
-1 Audison VRX 6.420 EX
-1 Audison VRX 4.300 EX
-2 tweets Focal Beryllium proto (Motorized)
-2 mids 6" Power Flower (Focal Utopia Home)
-1 27V2 Focal Polyglass (in dash) 
-1 38VX Focal (Aperiodic Membrane) 

As my auditory memory is very limited, I started at the top of my two tweeters power to set the direction (+ -15 ° axis) symmetry or not, and without moving the listening position. After some research on the net I find 2 mirrors electric golf 4 (the same engine as the new beetle easier to find) for a low price. VW electric mirrors have the particularity that when turning the joystick to the left position the two mirrors are symmetrical and settle on the position only the right mirror right this rule. 
The goal is to use the command that is currently used to settle the mirror of the beetle can switch to the retro setting or setting Tweet








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

This should be really interesting. Bookmarked.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Here support for PXA-H900








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

interesting offset on the amps. I wonder if there is anything going there. The dash pics should be interesting especially the one in the center? (a single 10") wish my french was good enough to find out more. subscribed


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome equipment! Should be a great install! Good luck & keep us updated.


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Jesus, this is looking serious.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

lowpoke said:


> Jesus, this is looking serious.


x2


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

nice gear.. didn't i se nobellium tweets on ebay away back? I wish i'm there to demo that focal stuff


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Where's my passport.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

"Motorization"? *pays attention*


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Where did you get those "Power Flower Focals"? 
Can't seem to find specifications on the web about them. 

Can you buy them separately from a Focal dealer? 

Sorry for all the questions, 
Good thread, good skills, killer install  

Thanks, 
Kelvin 

PS: Je parle français


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

very impressive woodwork.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Where did you get those "Power Flower Focals"?
> Can't seem to find specifications on the web about them.
> 
> Can you buy them separately from a Focal dealer?
> ...


Hello, 
I found the 6W power flower on ebay France
These speakers are found because they do not sell to retailers.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you for your comments!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, talk about 'up front bass'. Kind of wants me to get my hands on one of these and have some fun with it. Now, gotta find out how to get there and check this out! MIGHT be able to make a vacation out of it, say around 2020 when I can afford it :blush:. 

Just noticed something...Is the 15 in AP going next to the amp in the trunk?  I wonder if he's going to cut out a grill for it. That would also explain the offset on the amps.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes subwoofer will go to the right of the amplifier

Here is a small diagram editing.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

cool, interesting concept. I am sure it has been done before. Nice application. Your hand drawings are very detailed. Any extra protection for the exposed membrane? How about moisture? I wish I could listen to it when its done. Too bad there is this thing called the Atlantice Ocean between us. Bon Chance.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Subscribed for sure on this one. Very interesting ideas and offset of the amps in the hatch area. Very nice work and excellent craftsmanship on everything. Seems like you know what you are doing for sure if you are motorizing certain aspects of the system. Very nice and can't wait to read up more and see more pics! Good luck with the rest! 

PS, your English is better than most of ours, why is that?


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

So your going to have a tweeter on a pivot motor from a power mirror?
Thats awesome


----------



## Potent (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn this is gonna be interesting!!!


----------



## roysav (May 21, 2008)

this is going to be good,cant wait to follow this build.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> So your going to have a tweeter on a pivot motor from a power mirror?
> Thats awesome


Yes, completely and drive with the same commands that the exterior mirrors


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, those RCA cables look sexy. Almost a shame to hide them away.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

NICE!!
This is the 3rd car I have seen/read about using mirror motors for tweeter angle adjustment...
However this is the ONLY one that had such nice gear and everything else included! Such a well thought out system.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

thank you very much for those compliments








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Here are the beginnings of the system design for the perennial 38VX without reducing the volume of the trunk. 
The speaker of the subwoofer is extremely rigid a pile of MDF was Thickness 135mm!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Just wanted to reply to this so I can be subscribed to this thread; looking forward to seeing the progress...Very nice work!


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

One word so far................amazing!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

The attention to detail for the woodwork is incredible. He definitely knows his way around wood and how to work it corrrectly. I only iwshed he wasn't all the way in France! très impressionnant!! c'est magnifique!


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, and I must say that with the equipment and the tools/materials needed to get this done, this has to be costing a pretty penny (do people even say that anymore? Is that what the kids are saying on the streets these days?). I would bet that this is one of the nicer/more innovative systems to go into a Beetle...


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, 
Here is the pattern of electrical power.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I am starting to think he is an engineer by the accuracy and detail to his illustrations!


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Subscribed. This is one sick install that I will want to look out for.

Amazing progress. Your planning and fabrication skills are amazing. Choice of equipment is top notch...


----------



## Cdub78VA (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice and clean


----------



## vladi627 (Sep 22, 2008)

Man that's some nice gear! Lookin good, can't wait for the rest


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking good Ludo. I remember your previous installation on the Carsound forum. Lots of detail in that too. I gotta say you Europeans sure don't mind spending a LOT of time and attention to detail.

Wasn't it Tony Dionisi who had motorized mirros controls on the tweeters in his Corvette kick panels? He was a big IASCA competitor back in the early 90s I believe, maybe even late 80s.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

SUX 2BU said:


> Wasn't it Tony Dionisi who had motorized mirros controls on the tweeters in his Corvette kick panels? He was a big IASCA competitor back in the early 90s I believe, maybe even late 80s.


He had his tweeters in the stock 4x6 locations in the top of the dash motorized. They were aimed out of the dash away from the glass. I've got a pic of it somewhere.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow I must say I have been inspired already I will begin cuttting my 02 Beetle up - only a Totem 8" for sub and some old school MB quart 6.5 components that a good friend gave me -- Type RF amps -- 4 of em -- Git r done oh yea Eclipse h/u - fun is coming !!!!!!! I competed in the past now is my come back year --- shhhhh -- LOLOL - SQ is a great escape for me


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Establishment of tweeters and their media power! 
The goal is to have a rigid support so I chose to set them directly to the chassis. Finally easier to say, what to do, because the orientation of tweets is clear. So I think the use of fixed-pate in developing the position of those except that if the idea is to use the dough to repair multi-materials (sticks), which becomes resistant to metal and that allows you to be drilled and threaded.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update Ludo. Im not 100% sure i understand what you mean. However, I interpret that the tweeter is now in a fixed position, hard mounted to the a-pillar. This was easier in the end and gave better results (sound wise) or have I got it wrong.

Either way, great work.


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

Very interesting build I'm keen on seeing the end result!!


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

I am liking this as well ! I have an 02 Turbo S beetle that I am building - 2 Totem 8" 's on the dash and Vifa xt25 's driven by old school R/F type X amps and an eminence 10 " sub in the wheel well --- just finding enough time to get my butt in gear ! :smoking:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm wondering what I can do in my xB with an AP vent...


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

damn nice !


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

SACREE BEAU TRAVAIL,MEC!!!!


----------



## csmith180 (Feb 29, 2008)

Subscribed! Excellent craftsmanship! I only wish I had that kind of cash (or if I did, that the wife would let me spend it!)


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice! Suscribed


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

csmith180 said:


> Subscribed! Excellent craftsmanship! I only wish I had that kind of cash (or if I did, that the wife would let me spend it!)


x 2. And I feel your pain.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> Thanks for the update Ludo. Im not 100% sure i understand what you mean. However, I interpret that the tweeter is now in a fixed position, hard mounted to the a-pillar. This was easier in the end and gave better results (sound wise) or have I got it wrong.
> 
> Either way, great work.


Hello Syd-monster,
No motors are used for tweeters (excuse me for my bad English)

Some news: 
Mentioned in a previous post acoustically treat the amount of windshield I thought why not do the same with the dashboard!
In fact, the American car shows as well as photos of the installation of a beetle in New JLAudio directed by Hifimobile my thinking is not bad.

Installations Volkswagen NEW BETTLE | Hifimobile - Le spécialiste de la Hi-fi automobile

Result super clean and discreet. 
Using a cloth to conceal the sound hardware is a great idea.








[/URL][/IMG]


Result super clean and discreet. 
The problems are that the orientation and location of my midbass and the central piece for the subwoofer does not have an assembly as unobtrusive. but I thought why not use the cloth to conceal acoustic open-cell foam or other treatment to reduce the reflections of the dashboard above all I can dissimuer up to 20mm thick on treatment 35% of the dashboard.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you ludobrev! No need to apologise! English is my second language too!
Were a fan of your work here, thank you for the update. And yes consealed acoustic foam on the dash is a great idea!!


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you!
Comprehensive treatment of the entire floor to Dynamat extreme








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Thickness and two in the trunk!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

It continues on a somewhat similar system of infra aperiodic.

The reinforcement in the form of X allows you to stiffen the grid! (to prevent it vibrates)








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

The subwoofer amplifier is 38VX by VRX 1500. Ca enters the shoes up!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice!! so the subwoofer will mount with the motor externally of that very reinforced enclosure?
You mention its a form of "infra aperiodic", is there a link or information page so I can educate myself on this? I know of aperiodic membrane, but not infra.


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

This is looking great! I love your DIY cables, they look great.


----------



## NickoDaFsh (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow... I cant wait to see it done!


----------



## cojones (Dec 26, 2008)

That power mirror trick is nice!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder what Infra Aperiodic is. Can you explain please?


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> I wonder what Infra Aperiodic is. Can you explain please?


Here is a link that will explain better than me!

Audiogear Reviews - Enclosure Design - Aperiodic Membrane


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Fastening the cabinet to the chassis by 4 Vis CHC M8X120mm








[/URL][/IMG]

Collage of the various panels.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

New Beetle is one of the best cars for car audio... And when it comes to a good hands the result should be amazing! 

Subscribed.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

this enclosure is literally carved out of a thoeretical solid chunk of mdf....nice!

t'as pas mis assez de colle...oke:


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Man that looks heavy!!!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> this enclosure is literally carved out of a thoeretical solid chunk of mdf....nice!
> 
> t'as pas mis assez de colle...oke:


Yeah the construction seems really solid... 

J'aurais dis la même chose... La colle bison pour une meilleure installe


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

un peu de jalousie en directe du quebec

seriously,nice work


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

yes, it is true that I used a lot of glue!!!!:laugh:

A bit of fiber!







[/URL][/IMG]

A few chews!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

interesting enclosure development!


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Updates updates...


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Having the habit of repeating the pieces 3 or 4 times, the play takes place counter to integrate the rux of 900 is again repeated because not enough discreet, rux is too visible, the piece distorts the tdb ... So this one has been redesigned completely from the design of the tower to Citroen C4, the rux will no longer be visible but behind a plexiglass with a film smoked behind it neither seen nor known. 
Here is the tour for Citroen C4 which served as my inspiration:








[/URL][/IMG]

Here is the part before the resin 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Here are the piece being finished!







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SStealth (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats a great idea, where will you put your speedo now?

Ant


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

NIce work ludobrev. Were all still watching this one!


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent Ludobrev (comme d'hab)


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you!
"Excellent" ça rime avec "lent":blush:









[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

That looks very good.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]
Both amounts are being finished. While doing the 2mm thick forming a skin to be pierced by a multitude of holes (several hundred) Ø1.5mm over the entire surface and then covered with a black acoustic fabric. No part of the amount is in contact with the tweets. The opening to accommodate the tweeter is slightly larger 8mm (the entire lap) to allow for the tweet lined up without contact with the amount.










[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Because there is no way to position a bodyshaker at the center of the seat and I do not want him behind with a high level and I put two! :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ludobrev said:


> Thank you!
> "Excellent" ça rime avec "lent":blush:


....aussi avec prendre son temps....
yes indeed...meticulous(ness) cannot be rushed


----------



## Believe78 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> ....aussi avec prendre son temps....
> yes indeed...meticulous(ness) cannot be rushed


Excellent -- Lent -- temps -- calmement -- assurément... On peut continuer avec d'autres adverbes pour décrire cet INCROYABLE installe... 

Kelvin


----------



## comm (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome install!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

The A pillar work is great. This is turning into one fantastic install!


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you very much!!!!!!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hole pillar!!
you are one patient diyer
chapeau!


----------



## SStealth (Oct 26, 2008)

Anymore progress on this? Still very interested.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

SStealth said:


> Anymore progress on this? Still very interested.



Here!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

So, You will be using three batteries total? One for the car and two for the stereo?


----------



## SStealth (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice engine bay battery box fab. I like how its all metal and welded to a mounting plate made for factory points in the car.

What ever happened to your speedo cluster?

Ant


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

hopefully this install did not DIE !!! please post some new pics !! ?? !!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Leno said:


> hopefully this install did not DIE !!! please post some new pics !! ?? !!


MOAR!!!


----------



## danielp (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes.. PLEASE post more pics


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

SICK!

one of the best european cars for sq

together with ford smax and renault scenic

give us more pix!


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Man you do good work. 

What are the tiny holes in the a-pillas for?

Please keep feeding us with pics.


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

DJSPANKY said:


> Man you do good work.
> 
> What are the tiny holes in the a-pillas for?
> 
> Please keep feeding us with pics.


Sorry, I do not post much more.
Behind the a-pillas, hiding the open cell foam. (acoustic treatment)
Next week I'll post pictures of the acoustic treatment of the dashboard


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, being anxiously awaiting the new works on Ludomobile men... on both forum.....

Allez avance un peu pour me motiver


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

il fait comme l'ours...mode hibernation en hiver..


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

Here is a photo taken there eight months!
S6002592 - image / photo - Auto Moto - Hiboox


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

ur teasing us


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

I'm going to watch this. Out of curiosity, what are all the drilled holes in the A-pillars for? Is it so the fiberglass to adhere to, or what?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> I'm going to watch this. Out of curiosity, what are all the drilled holes in the A-pillars for? Is it so the fiberglass to adhere to, or what?


Sorry, I do not post much more.
Behind the a-pillas, hiding the open cell foam. (acoustic treatment)
Next week I'll post pictures of the acoustic treatment of the dashboard


----------



## drummerZombie (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this install. I have an 01 beetle I'm starting to build. I am also planning to do my dash this way plus flip up electrostats.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

drummerZombie said:


> Thank you for sharing this install. I have an 01 beetle I'm starting to build. I am also planning to do my dash this way plus flip up electrostats.


Which Electrostat product? Got a link?

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Des photos du produit fini? 

Kelvin


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

wow! all thins in a beetle?! WOW!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh la, ca c'est magnifique. Ton travaille etais (est?) incroyablement precis! OP, j'espere que tu retourner ici un jour.

I want to see more of this build!


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm also following his great work
since years !!

come on Ludo !


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Was Nick Wingate's New Beetle c. 1999 used as inspiration for this build?


edit: I see you did http://www.audiogroupforum.com/csforum/showthread.php?t=61374


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Saddly in all forums i see Ludovic New Beetle threat, no one have news about his build. Baby take all Ludo time apparently.

Allez des news bordel! J'ai finis avant toi!!,


----------

